# Short Legs for Vermont Castings Vigilant?



## simplicityfarmgirl (Sep 20, 2011)

We have an 1940's farmhouse that is very hard to heat.  We recently took down a lot of walls in the downstairs to open up all the little rooms into one large living space and now our Vermont Castings Reliant is not large enough to heat the larger space (especially with all the old windows and lack of insulation!).  We want to put in the next size up, which I believe is the Vigilant, but the height is 32" and we only have 28 1/2" clearance in our fireplace for the stove pipe to go straight back and then up into the chimney.  I have read that there used to be such a thing as 'short legs' for the vigilant, but have been told VC no longer makes them.   So I have to try to find some old ones somehow.  Does anyone have any idea where I can look for such a thing?  No luck on ebay or Craigs List so far.  Done a google search and not coming up with a thing.  Any resources would be so appreciated!

Also, if I can't find 'short legs', does anyone have a suggestion for a stove that is similar to a VC (what we've always had and like the function and look of) that is shorter?  Needs to be super efficient because again, we don't have a lot of space but need a lot of heat!  Thanks for any thoughts or advice!

Wendy
Blue Hill, Maine


----------



## remkel (Sep 20, 2011)

If efficient is what you seek, the old Vigilant may not be your best choice- great heater, but burn times may be a bit short for you. My family has been heating with those old reliables for as long as I can remember, and I just traded my Vigilant in for a new Jotul.

If you decide to stay with the Vigilant and need to find short legs, you might try here http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/ . They are located in NH, but may have the parts you seek.

Good luck either way!


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya, these older VC stoves are anything but efficient compared to modern stoves.  Modern stoves will burn a third the wood or less for the same heat one of these old VC stoves will.  That said, if you end up with one and need some short legs I have a set.  I would swap them for a normal set if that works for you.  Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 20, 2011)

As a Vigilant owner, that is also in a drafty old farm house that is hard to heat, I agree with the above posters that there are better choices than the Vigilant. If you are convinced you want to stay with a VC stove than you might want to check out a new VC Defiant.

http://vermontcastings.com/family/Stoves/Convertible/Defiant-Two-In-One/

It will put out more heat than the Vigilant and will be far more efficient.

There are also other stoves out there that can meet your rear venting needs. You might want to take a look.


----------



## remkel (Sep 20, 2011)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Ya, these older VC stoves are anything but efficient compared to modern stoves.  Modern stoves will burn a third the wood or less for the same heat one of these old VC stoves will.  That said, if you end up with one and need some short legs I have a set.  I would swap them for a normal set if that works for you.  Send me a PM if you're interested.



You didn't pick up my old stove, did you?


----------



## simplicityfarmgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Several have stated there are other stoves that would heat better and use less wood.  I would love to hear your suggestions on your favorites?  Remember small but MIGHTY, since I have the space limitation.   Thanks everyone!


----------

